# Pvc tube



## NCWC (Oct 24, 2017)

I took a 4 inch PVC tube 36 in. long with a cap on the end. 

I have drilled 1/8 holes every inch up from the bottom for a foot and all the way around every inch. Maybe 200 holes.

My goal is to push the tube into the must in the fermentation tub, put our pump hose in the tube and suck out the wine that comes through the holes into a SS holding tank. Process the rest of the must through our bladder press.

Not sure if this will work If anyone has tried it any pointers would be appreciated


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 24, 2017)

Oh yea. This thread below is filled with examples of the same thing. One thing suggested was to wrap the strainer tube in a "brew bag" / nylon mesh bag to further get clean wine within. 

Separating skins for transfer?
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56798


----------



## Johnd (Oct 24, 2017)

NCWC said:


> I took a 4 inch PVC tube 36 in. long with a cap on the end.
> 
> I have drilled 1/8 holes every inch up from the bottom for a foot and all the way around every inch. Maybe 200 holes.
> 
> ...



Yup, here's the on that I made:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=648761&highlight=gajillion#post648761

I don't use the mesh bag, but I do rotate the tube in the must to keep the holes clear and the juice flowing.


----------



## NCWC (Oct 24, 2017)

What size holes are they


----------



## Johnd (Oct 24, 2017)

NCWC said:


> What size holes are they



IIRC, they are 3/32"


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 24, 2017)

I have the same thing. IIRC, the holes are 3/32. It really makes pressing go quickly.


----------



## joshs (Oct 24, 2017)

I use a bucket press so I used the bucket with holes in it as my "pvc tube" in a similar fashion. The one time I didn't do it, the press took twice as long! It was a life saver for me.

-Josh


----------



## Johnd (Oct 24, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> I have the same thing. IIRC, the holes are 3/32. It really makes pressing go quickly.



I still refer to that piece of equipment using your terminology, "The Gajillion Hole Tube".........................


----------



## jgmann67 (Oct 24, 2017)

Since I use a brew bag, I went a little bigger with my gazillion holes. 

I made two and still have materials to make one more.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 24, 2017)

Johnd said:


> Yup, here's the on that I made:
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=648761&highlight=gajillion#post648761
> 
> John, is that PVC you are using or should I not go there? LOL


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 24, 2017)

Johnd said:


> I still refer to that piece of equipment using your terminology, "The Gajillion Hole Tube".........................



I can't take credit for that. @JohnT 's instructions when he described it specifically called for a 'gajilion'. I was just following along.  Perhaps we should officially name this miracle device the GHT.


----------



## Johnd (Oct 24, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> I can't take credit for that. @JohnT 's instructions when he described it specifically called for a 'gajilion'. I was just following along.  Perhaps we should officially name this miracle device the GHT.



Ha, must have missed that post.... no matter, Gajillion Hole Tube (GHT) it is!!


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 24, 2017)

Johnd said:


> Yup, here's the on that I made:
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=648761&highlight=gajillion#post648761
> 
> I don't use the mesh bag, but I do rotate the tube in the must to keep the holes clear and the juice flowing.



John, yours is the most gajillion of any I have seen, AND it looks very neat. Did you mark and hand drill those? Or did you have some other magic up your sleeve?


----------



## Johnd (Oct 24, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> John, yours is the most gajillion of any I have seen, AND it looks very neat. Did you mark and hand drill those? Or did you have some other magic up your sleeve?



A little trick.... cut a 4” wide sliver of perforated vinyl soffit, screwed it to the pipe, then used the holes as guides to drill the holes in the pipe. Moved it around the pipe in 4” progression til it was all drilled out. Just a tad anal.....Came out nice and uniform though.


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 24, 2017)

Johnd said:


> A little trick.... cut a 4” wide sliver of perforated vinyl soffit, screwed it to the pipe, then used the holes as guides to drill the holes in the pipe. Moved it around the pipe in 4” progression til it was all drilled out. Just a tad anal.....Came out nice and uniform though.





Patience is definitely a virtue. I think you can predict the sequence of events here. 

. Ironic part: I didn't even use it and just put everything through the press!


----------



## NCWC (Oct 25, 2017)

I have a 7 gal (pretty sure) a minute pump this should keep up with it?


----------



## Enologo (Oct 25, 2017)

NCWC said:


> I took a 4 inch PVC tube 36 in. long with a cap on the end.
> 
> I have drilled 1/8 holes every inch up from the bottom for a foot and all the way around every inch. Maybe 200 holes.
> 
> ...



I use the same set up just smaller pipe lots of holes works great no more clogs.


----------



## Johnd (Oct 25, 2017)

NCWC said:


> I have a 7 gal (pretty sure) a minute pump this should keep up with it?



I’m not sure that mine will allow that much flow without running dry and sucking air. Depending on AF vessel size, the first few carboys flow through really nice, clear, clean free run. As the level of the liquid drops in the vat, there are fewer holes to seep through, the opposite is true when you start. The cap also starts to drop down to the bottom and impedes the flow a bit. YMMV


----------



## JohnT (Oct 25, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> I can't take credit for that. @JohnT 's instructions when he described it specifically called for a 'gajilion'. I was just following along.  Perhaps we should officially name this miracle device the GHT.


 

WOW! 

After 30 years of winemaking, I finally made a contribution! 

I have the same GHT that my father-in-law made up for me in 1995. I was thinking of making a new one. This time, however, I think that I will try making 1/8" slits instead of drilling holes. My thinking is that this will provide more flow for less effort. Call it a GST (gajillion slit tube)..


----------



## Smok1 (Oct 25, 2017)

Awesome idea but theres no way id have the patients to drill a gazillion holes like you guys, im gonna go get a piece of perforated stainless steel, roll it, weld it with a cap on the bottom, and polish it.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 25, 2017)

Smok1 said:


> Awesome idea but theres no way id have the patients to drill a gazillion holes like you guys, im gonna go get a piece of perforated stainless steel, roll it, weld it with a cap on the bottom, and polish it.


 

Care to make one up for me while you are at it? 4' length, 4" diameter?


----------



## Smok1 (Oct 25, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Care to make one up for me while you are at it? 4' length, 4" diameter?



I could but i bet the shipping from canada would be more than its worth, you must have a local fabrication shop that could make it, probly take less than an hour to make start to finish.


----------



## Johnd (Oct 25, 2017)

Smok1 said:


> Awesome idea but theres no way id have the patients to drill a gazillion holes like you guys, im gonna go get a piece of perforated stainless steel, roll it, weld it with a cap on the bottom, and polish it.



Before I made the GHT, I had the same bright idea. The perforated SS sheeting offers a lot more free area than the GHT, but I don't have the capability to roll or weld stainless, so I contacted a few different fabricators that I know to do just that. Wasn't willing to spend a few hundred dollars for the SS unit, so I spent $5 on pipe and invested a little sweat equity.

If you have the means to do the SS work yourself, go for it, it's what I really wanted to have, and I bet it'll work like charm!!


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 25, 2017)

JohnT said:


> WOW!
> This time, however, I think that I will try making 1/8" slits instead of drilling holes. My thinking is that this will provide more flow for less effort. Call it a GST (gajillion slit tube)..







mainshipfred said:


> I had to use this on a project to vent underground gases but it is really made as a water well filter screen. Has slots rather then holes. Had some left over and now wished I had saved it.
> 
> http://atlanticscreen.thomasnet.com/viewitems/well-plastic-ss-screens-dewatering/pvc-well-screen?





#10CharacterMinimum


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 25, 2017)

I also wanted to repost this from @ibglowin . It was During a similar conversation where I asked how to properly separate skins for transfer. I started to get the feeling that I "needed" one of these GHT's. His post definitely helped me at the time giving advice from a different perspective. 


ibglowin said:


> So for the life of me I can't figure out why anyone needs this contraption! LOL
> 
> I am a firm believer in the KISS method and I just don't see where you need this for any reason. I use a 2 gallon bucket (food grade Midwest Supplies or similar). Scoop out a gallon or so of the cap out of a 20G Brute which has 10G of must, and then dump it in a gallon at a time right into the top of the press. The press has no paint strainer bag, nothing but wooden slats. Scoop a gallon, dump, rinse, repeat until you can pick up the Brute by hand and then dump the rest into the Press. Let it drain into the catch pan and then into your waiting bucket. I use a 6 gallon (food grade) bucket that a Mosti Mondial AJ kit came in with a nice snap-on lid. I get almost 6 gallons of free run. Then a gallon of press run that goes into separate gallon glass jug.
> 
> ...


----------



## NCWC (Oct 25, 2017)

I like making my life complicated LOL


----------



## NCWC (Oct 25, 2017)

Worked pretty good. About 1/2 the volume was pumped
The rest pressed saved about 1/2 time time
Here is a video on facebook
https://www.facebook.com/northcoastwineclub/


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 25, 2017)

This is the latest version of my tube that will help in getting the 1st run and making the primary lighter in order to do the first pressing - We actually sew the poly mesh to size for the proper tube. This will be one of the pieces for the vacuum press.


here is my original design ( 10 years plus ) the blue one -


----------



## Sage (Oct 26, 2017)

Instead of drilling make a series of slits with an electric saw. Quicker, easier and less plugging. A friend built a press by doing that to a big pvc tube.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 2, 2017)

This is called a free run tube – it comes in 2 pieces so it is easy to ship and store. It also comes with a durable custom made mesh that slides over the outside of the tube. It makes it a lot easier to go from the primary fermenters into the secondary, without all the mess.

I will be selling this attachment if anyone is interested - please PM for now - until I get it on my site

I pushed the tube in the 90 pounds of must and let it sit a bit and turned the (All in one wine pump) on and started to pull out the first run juice – 5 gallons worth. I then cut a hole in a plastic lid and another hole in a bucket and placed some wood on top of it. I was then able to sit and press the skins all at the same time ! I was able to get another 1 gallon of wine.


I started a 2nd run and I will show how the vacuum press works at that time.


----------



## sdelli (Dec 4, 2017)

Couple thoughts
I am all about making life easier.... But by the time all this happens isn’t it just easier to let the free run hit the buckets from the press?
Also, you know they sell perforated pipe right? No need to drill all those holes!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 4, 2017)

sdelli said:


> Couple thoughts
> I am all about making life easier.... But by the time all this happens isn’t it just easier to let the free run hit the buckets from the press?
> Also, you know they sell perforated pipe right? No need to drill all those holes!




The perforated pipe is actually a drain tube - I use a potable water pipe. 
BTW there are only 30 holes I had to drill successfully.

If I have a 15 gallon primary fermentor and it is reasonably full - I should be able to remove 10 gallons of wine prior to lifting it up and pouring it into the press. That is approx 80 - 100 pound that I saved my back from lifting. 

We tried many different screen mesh - so they will not plug up so fast like others or too big of holes that will allow the must to fill the sediment tip.

I also ferment in 30 and 55 gallon containers - even heavier to lift or impossible to lift when full with wine and must.

There is alot less mess if you were planning on dipping and pulling out in order to get into the press by use of a bucket.


----------



## sdelli (Dec 5, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> The perforated pipe is actually a drain tube - I use a potable water pipe.
> BTW there are only 30 holes I had to drill successfully.
> 
> If I have a 15 gallon primary fermentor and it is reasonably full - I should be able to remove 10 gallons of wine prior to lifting it up and pouring it into the press. That is approx 80 - 100 pound that I saved my back from lifting.
> ...



Little saving on the back.... not much.
The potable worry is not an issue since it is not being stored in it. Your plastic tubes used in the pump are not potable either.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 5, 2017)

sdelli said:


> Little saving on the back.... not much.
> The potable worry is not an issue since it is not being stored in it. Your plastic tubes used in the pump are not potable either.



Can you tell me which tubes you are referring to ?

I am very cautious where I purchase our tubing to make sure that it meets all of our specifications - including potable water

There has only been approx. 2 vendors since i started 9 years ago 

Yes I would pay more for a potable water pipe and drill holes in it and add a mesh bag over it - prior to using a pre-drilled septic line pipe.


----------



## sdelli (Dec 6, 2017)

The 3/8” plastic tubing cannot be purchased in different grades as far I can see. 
The bent tube connectors that fit in the corks?
Again... This is not being used for storage so I doubt it would make a difference.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 6, 2017)

sdelli said:


> The 3/8” plastic tubing cannot be purchased in different grades as far I can see.
> The bent tube connectors that fit in the corks?
> Again... This is not being used for storage so I doubt it would make a difference.


They are all beverage grade for human consumption.


----------



## balatonwine (Dec 19, 2017)

I know this topic is about PVC, but one could also just buy a length of stainless steel perforated tubing. Or if one wants to do some DIY, buy some stainless steel perforated sheet, bend (does not have to be round) and weld (or just use some zip ties if one has no access to proper welding equipment). Sheet come in many hole sizes, hole densities and gauges and should cost $30 or less for a 1x4 foot sheet.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 19, 2017)

balatonwine said:


> I know this topic is about PVC, but one could also just buy a length of stainless steel perforated tubing. Or if one wants to do some DIY, buy some stainless steel perforated sheet, bend (does not have to be round) and weld (or just use some zip ties if one has no access to proper welding equipment). Sheet come in many hole sizes, hole densities and gauges and should cost $30 or less for a 1x4 foot sheet.


Do you have a website that I can purchase stainless steel perforated tubing at that price ?


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 19, 2017)

For sheet, Grainger comes pretty close (40" instead of 48"): https://www.grainger.com/category/s...aw-materials/ecatalog/N-gdd?suggestConfigId=2

And it looks like they get their material from a place between us in Waukegan: http://www.directmetals.com/dm/assets/downloads/catalog/perforated_metals.pdf


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 19, 2017)

This would probably clog pretty easily but I've been thinking of getting one.

https://www.homebrewing.org/The-Gra...zLMqYUKwOuhmiqx2jTe7qtJsWFiu2schoCaJEQAvD_BwE


----------



## stickman (Dec 19, 2017)

If you buy a 20" pleated water filter cartridge, maybe $18, and cut the ends off, slide off the filter media, and you'll have a polypropylene tube with rectangular holes. The one below came from a 10" cartridge. My vat and brutes can be drained without any trouble, even with full skin red fermentations.


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 19, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I also wanted to repost this from @ibglowin . It was During a similar conversation where I asked how to properly separate skins for transfer. I started to get the feeling that I "needed" one of these GHT's. His post definitely helped me at the time giving advice from a different perspective.



I am a firm believer in the KISS method and I just don't see where you need this for any reason. I use a 2 gallon bucket (food grade Midwest Supplies or similar). Scoop out a gallon or so of the cap out of a 20G Brute which has 10G of must, and then dump it in a gallon at a time right into the top of the press. The press has no paint strainer bag, nothing but wooden slats. Scoop a gallon, dump, rinse, repeat until you can pick up the Brute by hand and then dump the rest into the Press. Let it drain into the catch pan and then into your waiting bucket. I use a 6 gallon (food grade) bucket that a Mosti Mondial AJ kit came in with a nice snap-on lid. I get almost 6 gallons of free run. Then a gallon of press run that goes into separate gallon glass jug. 

If a few skins or a few seeds get through the slats, no worries. This is step one in the clearing process. Those will float to the top and you can scoop them out in the next day easily with a spoon or similar. Once the 6 gallon bucket is full I use a racking cane to transfer that into a carboy via gravity feed. Sometimes the cane can get plugged with skins but if it does pull it out whack it against the side to clean and restart the flow. 

I can do an entire press and transfer from Brute to carboy in 30-40 mins all by myself. I use the Harbor Freight dollies to move the Brutes and full carboys around from the winery to the outside patio and then back into the winery.


 

This simple set up works quite well for me. YMMV
Click to expand...

Although I don't YET have a press I agree this has got to be the most painless method.


----------



## stickman (Dec 19, 2017)

I agree, keep it simple, glowin has a good method, no argument with that, but the thread was about a pvc tube so I added my comment. No need to install in the bottom of the vat like I did. I have spent filter cartridges that would be thrown out otherwise, so I did some experimenting, It's not for everyone, but it doesn't get much easier than opening a valve and letting it drain.


----------



## Ajmassa (Dec 19, 2017)

I kinda loved that water filter idea. But then again I really love seeing all the different DIY‘s you guys come up with. I read about a guy who used 1/8” sheets of HDPE plastic with holes drilled for the walls of his diy destemmer. (Another option to the pvc) Part of a book published that actually included the label laser built by Norcal and all other types of DIY equipment
I ended up bucketing my entire batch through the press. But was a rented bladder press with a thick canvas strainer bag within. Took FOREVER to free run. with enzymes added skins were almost paste. 
Ya live ya learn. 
Fred, I feel like guys like us won’t find our comfortable Routine ways for a few years. With a lot of trial and error along the way. But it’s a fun ride taking in knowledge from all over plus from this forum already gives us more than a leg up. 
—that destemmer is a pdf listed under “bonus projects. Pretty incredible. http://www.homebuiltwinery.com/


----------



## balatonwine (Dec 20, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Do you have a website that I can purchase stainless steel perforated tubing at that price ?



Well, no, because I was quoting prices of perforated sheet metal, not tubes. For sheet prices look at:

https://www.metalsdepot.com/stainless-steel-products/stainless-perforated-sheet

Check ebay for sources of tubing and prices (it is often sold as a smoker for BBQ or for auto exhaust systems).


----------



## JohnT (Dec 20, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> This would probably clog pretty easily but I've been thinking of getting one.



OK, so that seems to measures to about 6 inches in diameter, and about 12 inches long. I would think that you would need a longer one, one that can reach to the bottom of the bucket?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 20, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> For sheet, Grainger comes pretty close (40" instead of 48"): https://www.grainger.com/category/s...aw-materials/ecatalog/N-gdd?suggestConfigId=2
> 
> And it looks like they get their material from a place between us in Waukegan: http://www.directmetals.com/dm/assets/downloads/catalog/perforated_metals.pdf


Paul, those are similar pricing I got before. Pretty expensive, that's why I designed the pvc pipe with the custom fit mesh over the pipe.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 20, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> This would probably clog pretty easily but I've been thinking of getting one.
> 
> https://www.homebrewing.org/The-Gra...zLMqYUKwOuhmiqx2jTe7qtJsWFiu2schoCaJEQAvD_BwE


Yes I think it would clog easy as it is only a foot long and will set up mainly in the must


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 20, 2017)

Fred, I feel like guys like us won’t find our comfortable Routine ways for a few years. With a lot of trial and error along the way. But it’s a fun ride taking in knowledge from all over plus from this forum already gives us more than a leg up. 
—that destemmer is a pdf listed under “bonus projects. Pretty incredible. http://www.homebuiltwinery.com/[/QUOTE]

Neat site, I can just imagine the manhours in building the crusher/destemmer. Have all the tools except for the lathe. Definately don't have the time.


----------



## jgmann67 (Dec 21, 2017)

I've got a little confession here. This season I used my pvc tube to vacuum the wine before pressing. The wine flow into the tube couldn't keep up with the AIO. So, I put the pvc tube aside and just used a pitcher to scoop skins and juice out of the fermenter. Then, I allowed the free flow to run before pressing the rest.

I may just keep doing it this way. It was easier and I'll have less to clean up next time. Since I don't separate free run and pressed wine, simpler is better I think.


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 21, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> I've got a little confession here. This season I used my pvc tube to vacuum the wine before pressing. The wine flow into the tube couldn't keep up with the AIO. So, I put the pvc tube aside and just used a pitcher to scoop skins and juice out of the fermenter. Then, I allowed the free flow to run before pressing the rest.
> 
> For your penance say 3 Hail Mary's and 1 Lords Prayer.
> 
> I may just keep doing it this way. It was easier and I'll have less to clean up next time. Since I don't separate free run and pressed wine, simpler is better I think.



I can't imagine many of us separate the free run from the pressed. Never really did a ratio but bet a good bit of wine comes off the press.


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 21, 2017)

stickman said:


> I agree, keep it simple, glowin has a good method, no argument with that, but the thread was about a pvc tube so I added my comment. No need to install in the bottom of the vat like I did. I have spent filter cartridges that would be thrown out otherwise, so I did some experimenting, It's not for everyone, but it doesn't get much easier than opening a valve and letting it drain.



Having a little trouble understanding your pic. Can't figure out where the valve would be. Might just be me.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 21, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> I can't imagine many of us separate the free run from the pressed. Never really did a ratio but bet a good bit of wine comes off the press.



For red wine, which is macerated, less wine comes off the press than you might think. out of a 600 liter primary, I expect to get less than 75 liters of pressed wine.



jgmann67 said:


> I may just keep doing it this way. It was easier and I'll have less to clean up next time. Since I don't separate free run and pressed wine, simpler is better I think.



I guess it all depends on how much you are doing. For me, scooping out free run and skins would be WAY too much work.


----------



## jgmann67 (Dec 21, 2017)

JohnT said:


> For red wine, which is macerated, less wine comes off the press than you might think. out of a 600 liter primary, I expect to get less than 75 liters of pressed wine.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it all depends on how much you are doing. For me, scooping out free run and skins would be WAY too much work.



Last year I yielded about 7 gallons. This year, about 26 gallons. So, not much more work (probably no more when you consider the work involved with using the pvc tube - clearing the strainer and cleaning up afterwards).


----------



## Johnd (Dec 21, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> I've got a little confession here. This season I used my pvc tube to vacuum the wine before pressing. The wine flow into the tube couldn't keep up with the AIO. So, I put the pvc tube aside and just used a pitcher to scoop skins and juice out of the fermenter. Then, I allowed the free flow to run before pressing the rest.
> 
> I may just keep doing it this way. It was easier and I'll have less to clean up next time. Since I don't separate free run and pressed wine, simpler is better I think.



When you get your tube right, that won’t be the case, it’ll keep up with no problem. You either need bigger holes, or mor holes to move the wine into the tube. Mine keeps up with my vacuum pump, which moves even more quickly. You do need to slow down as you approach the end of the the free run, as the wine level decreases. You can also try turning your tube as you pump, it’ll liberate small particles from your holes, allowing more wine to flow into the tube. 

Separating free run and press is the winemakers decision, fwiw, I separated mine this past fall, and the difference is surprising.


----------



## stickman (Dec 21, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> Having a little trouble understanding your pic. Can't figure out where the valve would be. Might just be me.



Here is a picture in action.


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 21, 2017)

stickman said:


> Here is a picture in action.
> 
> View attachment 45439



Got it, so the original pic did not have it installed, I guess.


----------



## stickman (Dec 21, 2017)

The valve was installed in the original pic, but it wasn't shown as it is located on the outside of the brute (blue handle). The intent of the original pic was to just show what the tube looked like, not necessarily the installation.


----------



## tjgaul (Dec 21, 2017)

I racked 2 batches on skins last weekend and did not have great success. I have a 2.5" diameter SS tube in which I drilled numerous 1/8" holes, more near the bottom, not so many up top. I wrapped it in a mesh straining bag cut to fit. It worked great until about 2 inches below the level in the picture (both batches). At that point the flow into the tube could not keep up with the siphon and I lost suction. I ended up dumping the remainder through another straining bag. I was happy that the wine inside the tube was clean and free of debris, but it was still a messy job getting all the good wine out of the fermenter. It was better than my last attempt without the tube, but I think I need to find a way to remove a significant portion of the skins prior to racking or drill another 100 or so holes near the bottom of the tube.

On the bright side I reused the leftover skins (Zin & Cab Sauv) and juice to start a new experimental batch (along with a couple LBs of raspberries, Welches, etc.) and the BM4x4 was happy to take off again. Should be making another racking attempt this weekend. I hope the recent experience makes this racking a bit more successful.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 21, 2017)

The mesh appears to be really tight , I had to purchase a roll of it and sew it together myself, because they did not sell anything like I was looking for , that would meet my needs. 

It really is a fine line of failure and success - it just takes alot of money and time -

Who knew that I would come up with a adapter to transfer into plastic carboys ? 
Time and persistence -


----------



## Mac60 (Sep 28, 2018)

Smok1 said:


> Awesome idea but theres no way id have the patients to drill a gazillion holes like you guys, im gonna go get a piece of perforated stainless steel, roll it, weld it with a cap on the bottom, and polish it.
> 
> View attachment 39998


Did you ever make on of these tubes?


----------



## mainshipfred (Sep 28, 2018)

tjgaul said:


> I racked 2 batches on skins last weekend and did not have great success. I have a 2.5" diameter SS tube in which I drilled numerous 1/8" holes, more near the bottom, not so many up top. I wrapped it in a mesh straining bag cut to fit. It worked great until about 2 inches below the level in the picture (both batches). At that point the flow into the tube could not keep up with the siphon and I lost suction. I ended up dumping the remainder through another straining bag. I was happy that the wine inside the tube was clean and free of debris, but it was still a messy job getting all the good wine out of the fermenter. It was better than my last attempt without the tube, but I think I need to find a way to remove a significant portion of the skins prior to racking or drill another 100 or so holes near the bottom of the tube.
> 
> On the bright side I reused the leftover skins (Zin & Cab Sauv) and juice to start a new experimental batch (along with a couple LBs of raspberries, Welches, etc.) and the BM4x4 was happy to take off again. Should be making another racking attempt this weekend. I hope the recent experience makes this racking a bit more successful.



I assume it was the mesh that got clogged with sediment. did you consider trying it without the mesh. You might get a few skin but could get rid of them the next racking or rack it twice to get rid of them.


----------



## Ajmassa (Sep 28, 2018)

Mac60 said:


> Did you ever make on of these tubes?



Smok1 hasn’t been around at all since last season unfortunately. Dude cracked me up. 
He did a couple kits and then dove in head first. Dozens of carboys, like 4 pumps, Cali grapes, picking local, new crusher new press, finish a primary and just filled it back up. Balls to the wall overnight. It was impressive. I think his wife may have murdered him tho.


----------



## Mac60 (Sep 28, 2018)

i


----------



## Mac60 (Sep 28, 2018)

Just crushed yesterday 1- ton of grapes yesterday Old Vine Zin Caterina from Clement Hills numbers were good. Also got some Cab & Sangiovese, Barbera & Alicante

Mike


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 28, 2018)

Mac60 said:


> Just crushed yesterday 1- ton of grapes yesterday Old Vine Zin Caterina from Clement Hills numbers were good. Also got some Cab & Sangiovese, Barbera & Alicante
> 
> Mike



A ton+ of grapes with a manual crusher. Nice workout. You should put your pics in the 'Fall 2018 Crush and Pics' thread.


----------



## Mac60 (Sep 28, 2018)

Jim, You are right, best yearly workout, my arms have grown...  will do thanks Jim


----------



## Ajmassa (Sep 29, 2018)

Mac60 said:


> Jim, You are right, best yearly workout, my arms have grown...  will do thanks Jim



Btw Mac, even tho it may be a tad overkill, I made one of those pipe strainers and I love it. Worked extremely well when cap is left intact. But not the rolled and welded stainless, just pvc.


----------



## jgmann67 (Oct 20, 2018)

Mac60 said:


> Jim, You are right, best yearly workout, my arms have grown...  will do thanks Jim



Is this a grape crush or gun show??? [emoji1303]


----------

